# [Please Help]Absurd Speed in BSNL 500c Plan @ Kolkata



## stonecaper (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, I am Getting Bizarre 2 kbps [on JDownloader & uTorrent] speed on my bsnl 500c connection,the speeds fluctuate.What could Be the cause?please help.Thnx

May The follwing help u

*www.speedtest.net/result/795446767.png


*www.speedtest.net/result/795450585.png


Thnx In advance


----------



## g160689 (Apr 27, 2010)

this is absolutely unofficial experience: allmost 21 people i know had bribed those guys of bsnl during installation...and they are getting around 450kBps(500c)....and a friend Avik gets an irritating fluctuation of speed(max 150KBps) cause he didnt bribed them. Believe or not this is a true fact.
But recently i heard about a undersea fibre cut that is causing this degradation of speed internationally(my isp informed me).
to solve you sud 1st inform your isp.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 27, 2010)

> NEW DELHI: The disruption in the SEA-ME-WE 4 undersea submarine cable system, which links South East Asia and Europe, is likely to affect the high-speed Internet services in the country.
> 
> The South East Asia-Middle East-West Europe 4 (SEA-ME-WE 4) project links the two regions via the Indian sub-continent and the Middle East. The project is run by a consortium of 16 international telecom companies, including Indian majors Bharti Airtel and Tata Communications.
> 
> ...



*economictimes.indiatimes.com/infot...net-service-in-India-/articleshow/5855874.cms

Everyone is experiencing the slowdown.


----------

